# Home theater system Panasonic



## foxyabba (Apr 23, 2011)

What can I do if I think I have short circuited my speakers on a Panasonic system SA-HT500? Does this mean the speakers aren no good anymore? Thanks


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to HTS, Foxyabba.

What happened exactly, did the + & - speaker wires get shorted at the amp terminals by accident?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. It could be the Amplifier or the Speakers or the Amplifiers and the Speakers I am afraid. Most HTS's have Protection Circuitry to stave off such instances, but they do not always work.
JJ


----------



## foxyabba (Apr 23, 2011)

I think my son put the wires in the wrong conecters and then changed them around without turning the power off. I can hear a very faint sound from the 2 front speakers and the nothing from the others except that the have poower going into them.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That does not sound like a good prognosis. How old is this System? If still under Warranty, perhaps you might get lucky....
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------

